# Poll: Interviews with UK Coffee Industry personalities



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Would you like to see interviews with UK Coffee Industry personalities on Coffee Forums UK? http://twtpoll.com/uuw3eu #twtpoll

Click the link above to participate in this poll


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

In addition to the online response I have also received a number of requests for interviews so these will be forthcoming.

Please feel free to suggest questions here so that we can tailor the interviews to answer your questions.

We are aiming to have a standard 10 question format with an additional 5 'community' questions.

A mix of humorous and factual queries will be considered but personal questions will not be put forward.


----------

